# Full moon on the Eastern Shore



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Next weekend is the full moon and I plan to spend it on the Eastern Shore. I’m looking for a few hardy souls to join me on a fishing odyssey. 

Saturday, meet at Lighthouse Tackle at 5:00 AM. Bait up and head to Fisherman’s Island to target red drum on the shoals all day, and all night. 

Saturday night: stay at Kiptopeake Camp Ground. 

Sunday: Back on the water in the AM. Target to be determined. 
Possibilities: 
Return to Fisherman’s Island. 
Fish the Concrete Ships for trout, flounder, and tog. 
Fish Latimer Shoal for big, black drum. 

For further details, give me a call. 

Ric 
289-5136


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Very tempting, I'll say this much, I'm interested to the point of checking the at-home social calender and possibilities of a kitchen pass tonight, I'll let you know.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm giving it a lot of thought. If not overnight then I might join up for one of the two days.

Robert


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fisherman said:


> Saturday night: stay at Kiptopeake Camp Ground.
> 
> Sunday: Back on the water in the AM. Target to be determined.
> Possibilities:
> ...





Ric...sounds like fun..but looks like I have a family activty to do Saturday....but may hook up with yall @ the camp ground and fish Sunday...I'll bring some refreshments  

I'll give ya ring


----------

